# How is Philips LED or LCD TVs?



## Shibaprasad (Jun 17, 2012)

I am looking for a full HD LCD or LED TV around 30k, and find Philips 6000 series and 5000 series TV
How are Philips LED or LCD TVs? How is there service?
Any Philips user here?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

Philips is ok.
But I found Samsung to be better.
Even some say Panasonic is better and it has got ips panels, but I still prefer Samsung.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2012)

Philips T.v are good.


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Philips TV are good. Their brand is old and reliable with an overall good service at most part of the country.

But when you ask about their LED or LCD tv, they score pretty decent but they lose to the video (and also audio in most models) quality compared to Samsung, LG and Sony.

So if you can adjust your budget and really looking for an amazing LED/LCD TV, i'll suggest you to go for the bigger competitors as I have mentioned.


----------

